# Tiny knife video



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2018)

This guy is a little goofy, but I like his carving videos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2018)

Now that is cool....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Wasn't so sure where he was going with that at first, but the final product was pretty damned amazing!!


----------



## andy close (Jul 18, 2018)

my son & I have watched a bunch of Bobby Duke's videos. yes, he definitely is a little weird , but that's part of his charm. he's a brilliant artist though & does some very fun & creative work.


----------



## Tony (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks normal sized to me......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

